# Bug d'affichage (strie) sur l'écran (Macbook 13")



## Ben-G (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
j'ai un macbook 13 pouces (désormais devenu macbook pro) que j'ai acheté en novembre 2008.
Alors voilà,
cela fait désormais quelques jours/semaines que j'ai un soucis avec l'affichage de mon écran.
Mon écran affiche en effet des striures blanches/grises traversant l'écran et parfois même figeant la partie inférieur de l'écran...
D'abord très rare: au moment de l'ouverture/fermeture de l'écran puis devenu plus généralisé (devant jouer sur l'ouverture/fermeture de l'écran pour arrêter l'effet), je ne sais pas quoi faire du tout pour que ça s'arrête...
Surtout, n'étant plus sous garantie (depuis près de 2mois désormais), est-ce que je peut espérer quelque chose du SAV ?

Avez-vous une idée de ce que ça peut être ?

(PS: j'ai tenté de faire une impression écran pour vous montrer ce que cela donne, mais celle-ci montre l'écran comme il devrait être et sans aucun bug d'affichage).

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

Problème de GPU ou de carte mère ?

Un Docteur ès Mac saura peut être te répondre lors d'une prochaine consultation.

En attendant bon courage.

A+


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

C'est très certainement dû à un problème d'une des connexions entre la carte mère et l'écran, étant donné quand ouvrant/fermant ton écran çà résolvait le pb. Peut être une prise un peu débranchée ou carrément un câble abimé.

Je te conseille de te rendre dans un Mac store pour leur demander leur avis, même après avoir dépassé la garantie, il peuvent au moins te conseiller (j'ai des amis qui ont eu des réparations après avoir dépassé la garanti sans avoir été facturé, çà dépend du problème).

S'il ne peuvent pas résoudre ton pb, il te faudrait l'opérer... j'ai déjà vu sur des forums des explications très détaillées pour démonter son Mac, il faut juste être patient et bien outillé.

Bonnes fêtes !

Y.


----------



## Ben-G (1 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour votre réponse..
Pas forcément très rassurant mais bon, ça pourrait être pire non ?
Je n'y connais rien en mécanique et structure interne des ordinateurs donc je me sens un peu démuni. Est-ce que c'est réparable si c'est un problème de liaison entre la carte mère et l'écran ?

De plus, j'ai acheté mon macbook à la fnac et non dans une boutique mac, si je me rends à cette même fnac ils sauront m'aider ou il faut que j'appelle directement le SAV de apple ?


----------



## Ben-G (20 Août 2010)

Après quelques mois de bugs grandissant, j'ai finalement décidé de changer l'écran de mon macbook (400 avec la main d'oeuvre), et ça marche nickel !
Il s'agissait en fait d'une connectique dans l'écran qui était cassé !


----------



## mid2007 (29 Mai 2011)

bonjour 
j'ai le meme problème que toi
comment est il possible que le cable a l'intérieur soit abimé? 
merci


----------

